# Need advice on interpreting normalish labs- have lots of symptoms



## flight301 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I have Hashimotos disease I am currently take 120 mg armour (or 2 grains I think) daily. I've been on this dose for a couple years. I haven't felt like I've been symptom free ever since my diagnosis, and certainly not right now. I hadn't tested my labs in over a year until I found an online testing site. Thank goodness for these companies, I saved hundreds of $$! Anyways- here are my current lab results (from late april), I'm looking for some interpretations, because I feel a little confused and unsure of what to do.

*Tsh- 1.85
Free t4 1.13 * Range= .82-1.77
*Free t3- 5.5* Range- 2-4.4 (lab says HIGH)

I have low energy and fatigue- which varies depending on my sleeping habits/diet/etc- but I am incredibly prone to becoming fatigued- like I don't have to do much in the way of poor lifestyle to become tired and weak, and my lifestyle is pretty darn good! Basically my low energy leads me to be lethargic and lazy at times. I am not a lazy person! I am a hard worker, especially when I have decent energy levels, but when I'm feeling trashy I Don't feel like doing anything! 
Another awful symptom is the dreaded brain fog, which is really screwing up my life in general and has been since I was diagnosed at 16. I was a straight A high honor roll student from Grade 1-9th grade, I was put in classes for gifted students. Once I developed this condition- I could barely bring myself to perform better then a B+. I became an average-below average student, mostly because I couldn't study and concentrate.
I CANNOT concentrate, I am forgetful, i'm absentminded, i'm ditzy, etc etc etc. It takes me a while sometimes to figure things out or interpret a situation accurately, my brain just processes stimuli so slowly!! I cannot concentrate enough to read or study or absorb information well. I pretty much have ADHD symptoms. When people talk to me, It takes all my energy to listen and interpret what they are saying to me so I will remember what they are telling me/asking me to do. I often forget what they have said and have to ask a million questions. This is incredibly humiliating for me, especially at any jobs I am working, I feel incompetent and stupid. All as a result of my brain fog. I constantly am embarrassing myself at work. When I have fatigue, the brain fog gets sooooo bad I feel like I can barely function or perform basic tasks- especially at work. I have to drag myself through the day and check what I am doing like 100 times to be sure i have not made any mistakes (I cannot make mistakes with paperwork at my job!!!).

Being that I am young (early 20s), I haven't had weight issues yet. Although I am slightly chubbier then I'd like- but I blame this on my sugar addiction. I've had multiple severe hair loss episodes in the past, but my hair is finally full again now, and I haven't had an episode in a couple years. Thank god for that, my hair got incredibly thin at one point.

Any advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

flight301 said:


> Hi, I have Hashimotos disease I am currently take 120 mg armour (or 2 grains I think) daily. I've been on this dose for a couple years. I haven't felt like I've been symptom free ever since my diagnosis, and certainly not right now. I hadn't tested my labs in over a year until I found an online testing site. Thank goodness for these companies, I saved hundreds of $$! Anyways- here are my current lab results (from late april), I'm looking for some interpretations, because I feel a little confused and unsure of what to do.
> 
> *Tsh- 1.85
> Free t4 1.13 * Range= .82-1.77
> ...


TSH is pretty high for a person who has FT3 of 5.5. This makes me think you have circulating antibodies either binding, blocking or even stimulating.

I would advise the following tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Something is afoot; there is no question of it.

Have you ever had a sonogram of your thyroid?


----------



## slangley77 (Jun 3, 2011)

You are so young to experience all of that. I hope you get answers soon. I have the exact same symptoms plus some others and am awaiting test results. It is good to know that the brain fog is not just me! I am an accountant and can't afford to make mistakes. My boss is the only one at work that knows what is going on and she double checks everything I do just to be sure. I certainly understand the embarassment. How many times a day do you hear.... " You just said that an hour ago!". I know it isn't funny but know that it isn't just you.

I also have some herniated discs and take pain medicine for that. I find that it actually lifts the fog a little when I am relieved of pain. When the brain isn't constantly fighting to keep you from pain, it can think a little better. I am only 34 so I understand your frustrations with this. Good luck to you


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If you haven't been tested in over a year, what doctor is prescribing this medication without at least annual blood work? As you can see, this is really not wise, as people's dosage needs do change.

A free T3 that is high over the range in someone on replacement is an indicator for overmedication.

Your symptoms, while they appear "hypo" are also all crossover symptoms for hyperthyroid--as evidenced by your lab work.

A small dose decrease would help bring this back into line.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hang in there! :anim_32:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

slangley77 said:


> You are so young to experience all of that. I hope you get answers soon. I have the exact same symptoms plus some others and am awaiting test results. It is good to know that the brain fog is not just me! I am an accountant and can't afford to make mistakes. My boss is the only one at work that knows what is going on and she double checks everything I do just to be sure. I certainly understand the embarassment. How many times a day do you hear.... " You just said that an hour ago!". I know it isn't funny but know that it isn't just you.
> 
> I also have some herniated discs and take pain medicine for that. I find that it actually lifts the fog a little when I am relieved of pain. When the brain isn't constantly fighting to keep you from pain, it can think a little better. I am only 34 so I understand your frustrations with this. Good luck to you


Hi there and welcome!!


----------



## flight301 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I've been on the same dose w/o adequate testing mostly due to my own negligence. My doctor is excellent and very alternative minded and empathetic to patients symptoms/complaints but he is like 5 hrs away. It's reeeeeaaalllly hard to find a good endo!!! To switch doctors would cost me 800$, just from the consult/lab assessment and other expenses. I can call my doctors assistant who is pretty knowledgable and he works w me for little to no cost. I wasn't being as proactive as I should because of $, and now that I found labs for 70$ I can afford to get tested. Previously it cost me 300+$ for the same tests.
I will definitely get those tests next time. I'm so sick of brain fog, I don't even know what its like not to feel like a zombie! It's the worst symptom by far, followed by anxiety/depression & fatigue.
I've not had my thyroid ultrasound before, I'm sure it was prescribed but at the time my mom wasn't to good about following up on such (I was prob still in high school). I'm sure it will be a mess, its def swollen in my throat. My vision has been oddly blurry lately which i read can be a side effect of excess thyroid antibodies. Another reason to get those tests.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

flight301 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I've been on the same dose w/o adequate testing mostly due to my own negligence. My doctor is excellent and very alternative minded and empathetic to patients symptoms/complaints but he is like 5 hrs away. It's reeeeeaaalllly hard to find a good endo!!! To switch doctors would cost me 800$, just from the consult/lab assessment and other expenses. I can call my doctors assistant who is pretty knowledgable and he works w me for little to no cost. I wasn't being as proactive as I should because of $, and now that I found labs for 70$ I can afford to get tested. Previously it cost me 300+$ for the same tests.
> I will definitely get those tests next time. I'm so sick of brain fog, I don't even know what its like not to feel like a zombie! It's the worst symptom by far, followed by anxiety/depression & fatigue.
> I've not had my thyroid ultrasound before, I'm sure it was prescribed but at the time my mom wasn't to good about following up on such (I was prob still in high school). I'm sure it will be a mess, its def swollen in my throat. My vision has been oddly blurry lately which i read can be a side effect of excess thyroid antibodies. Another reason to get those tests.
> Thanks for the advice!


Sadly and I understand financial restraints; those tests are very very important.

Let us know what you do and how you are doing.


----------

